# Hymer Shower Mixer Tap



## Gibstone (Jan 27, 2011)

Evening All,

I have a Hymer 2003 Hymer B634. I have just (stupidly) put a trigger shower head on the bathroom shower hose. Leaving the tap on without the trigger pressed has forced the top off of the tap. The tap looks as if it has seen better days anyway, so I would like to change it for a nice shiney Chrome Model. The current tap has a pull out hose, which is useful. Can anyone recommend a Reich or similar shower tap and hose which would fit a Hymer. I have been looking at a Reich Mono Keramik Mixer Tap, does this have a pullout hose, will it fit a Hymer, etc etc.

Many Thanks in Advance.

Lee


----------



## dwbaird (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't have the same model hymer, but replaced the shower tap, with this one 
https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...nid=154d8b8f0e602e4/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------



## Gibstone (Jan 27, 2011)

Your link doessn't appear to be working.

Thanks

Lee


----------

